

I am James Altucher, founder of 20 companies (17 of which failed). AMA. - sadiq
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1fssv7/i_am_james_altucher_founder_of_20_companies_17_of/

======
icelancer
A good read, full of knee-jerk comments about how he's an idiot for telling
people not to go to school and not to buy a house. The classic "I am going to
state a fact" rebuttal instead of actually thinking about what James is saying
and possibly learning something from him.

Now James may very well be wrong, stupid, or insane (or all three), but that
doesn't mean his advice isn't worth considering when you think about his non-
inherited success.

